# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Projecto Turres Veteras Reef

## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Após cerca de 2 anos com um "nano" Red Sea Max 130 com baixos e altos (por esta ordem  :yb665: ) como fui descrevendo em http://www.reefforum.net/f18/inicio-nos-aquas-11671/, chegou a hora de tentar fazer uma coisa um pouco maior de maneira a conseguir mais espaço para os actuais vivos e, claro, para introduzir outros  :yb624: .

A minha ideia passa por:

Aqua : 120x50x45 (ainda por confirmar)
Sump: 121x43x52 (aqua antigo que tinha arrumado)
Areão : sugar size +/-40 kgs
Circulação : 2 x Tunze 6045
Iluminação: Duas calhas iguais às do Pedro Ferrer
Escumador : BM250
Móvel: 140x60x100 em aço inox revestido (em construção)

O que acham? ainda não tenho grandes certezas de nada, por isso é a altura certa para vos ouvir...

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Raul

Eu faria um aquário com:
Aqua : 120x60x40

10cm a mais de profundidade de campo seria espectacular!  :Palmas: 

Quanto à iluminação... que posso eu dizer!?  :SbSourire2:  Well done Jimmy!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos novamente,

Como ainda estou na fase de projecto aproveito para pedir uma opinião.

Entre uma coluna seca e um tubo ladrão de descarga para a sump quais as diferenças? Manutenção barulho etc...
E qual a vossa preferência?

Abraço,

RB

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

O planeamento da dimensão de um aquario implica uma análise prévia do local onde o mesmo se vai situar, ou seja não convém que o aquário seja maior que a sala.

Quanto a dimensões sugeria 120x60x60cm. As dimensões sugeridas pelo Pedro Ferrer também são interessante mas serão talvez mais adequadas por exemplo a um aquário dedicado à propagação de corais.

Sou adepto das colunas secas com Durso. Uma vez que a coluna seca ocupa espaço no interior do aquário convém que a mesma seja cuidadosamente planeada. Nos aquário que construo as colunas secas são planeadas ao mm, ou seja ocupando o menor espaço mas contando já com a colocação de um Durso para redução da altura da queda de água.

É impressão minha ou o pessoal não está a aguentar os Red Sea Max por muito tempo?

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Ricardo,

O meu tem 2 anos!  :Big Grin: 

E isto tudo começou porque eu queria montar uma sump... mas... acho que vem o novo aqua.

Quanto à altura do aqua quero que não seja demasiado grande para a minha iluminação...

Aconselhas então coluna seca... mais opiniões?

Venham elas

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Viva Raul,

Os gostos para a escolha do nosso aquario são sempre muito pessoais, embora às vezes possamos ser influenciados por este ou aquele aqua que vimos, ou por este ou aquele conselho que um amigo ou colega nos dá, assim deixo aqui também a minha opinião do momento, e digo que a mesma vai de encontro aos gostos do Pedro no que toca às medidas do aquário  :SbSourire2: , existem já alguns com as medidas muito parecidas com o sugerido principalmente na altura deixo aqui uns link's do Reefcentral que se calhar até já conheces, são uns aquários que gosto particularmente e tem a altura "baixa" em relação ao convencional, de notar que esta escolha implica o gosto por não manter muita rocha do layout, tornando assim o aquário mais "desafogado" e dando espaço para que as colonias de corais cresçam  :SbSourire: , mas como eu disse no inicio os gostos são sempre muito pessoais, e quando temos oportunidade de montar um aquario novo temos que pensar sempre no nosso gosto e no local onde vai ser enquadrado.

*Sonny's Rimless Shallow Reef 120x60x50 * 
Sonny's Rimless Shallow Reef. - Page 44 - Reef Central Online Community

*Ed Reef's Shallow Crest Inspired ART 176x106x40*
Ed Reef's Shallow Crest Inspired ART - Reef Central Online Community

*Leonardo's Lagoon 160x111x35* 
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...Lagoon&page=31

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Estive a ver os links no RC... coisas fenomenais e cheios de artimanhas  :Big Grin:  ainda tenho que descobrir que raio são "mod tunze 6045" (que modificação terão feito??).

Creio que vou aceitar a opinião de todos vós e fazer crescer o aqua até ao tamanho do móvel, ficará com 140x60x50... Eu já imprimi os vossos posts para saber a quem vou pedir a RV extra que vou precisar  :Wink: .

Agora vou ter de comprar um aqua... E usar o de 120 como sump/refúgio(?).

Quando tiver novidades tiro fotos que eu sei serem necessárias para animar...

Abraços,

PS: Nesta altura aceito ideias "loucas"...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Ora aí está um aquário digno de registo! 
Pronto a receber um chapadão de luz!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Em primeiro lugar muitos parabéns pelo setup e espero que corra tudo bem com o projecto  :Wink:  estamos todos à espera dessas fotos xD




> Bom dia Raul
> 
> Eu faria um aquário com:
> Aqua : 120x60x40
> 
> 10cm a mais de profundidade de campo seria espectacular! 
> 
> Quanto à iluminação... que posso eu dizer!?  *Well done Jimmy!*
> 
> ...


O Pedro já tem disciplos  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:    lololol

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Pequeno "update":

O aquário vai ser feito na vidromoldura com vidro de 15 mm nas medidas:

140x60x55 cm silicone preto.
coluna exterior externa com 2 furos.

Será que vale a pena fazer um terceiro furo para o retorno? Ou é melhor vir por fora e entrar por cima do aquário?

Entretanto coloco umas fotos do "aqua de espera" com algumas coisitas em espera:






E já agora umas da iluminação para mostrar ao Pedro Ferrer e ao João Seguro (e picar o Mestre Paulo Bravo  :yb677: ): 







E já agora de uma experiência de produção de rocha viva:





Para a semana virá o móvel (?).

Um abraço

RB

----------


## Raul Bernardino



----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Raúl

Não achas que um foco chegava nesta fase?
Se o elevasse mais ganhavas amplitude e uma maior iluminação.

Gostas do espectro?
E as cores dos corais, gostas?
E o efeito de 'shimmering' tens?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Pedro,

Como tinha os dois focos e era complicado subir... experimentei.

Gosto muito da cor/tonalidade (do aqua e dos corais), eu fiquei com 100 brancos e 19 azuis em cada foco.

O efeito de shimmering não noto nada, talvez porque tenho uma agitação muito fraca? não sei mas gostava de ver o shimmering.

Abraço, Raul Bernardino

----------


## João Seguro

> Pequeno "update":
> 
> O aquário vai ser feito na vidromoldura com vidro de 15 mm nas medidas:
> 
> 140x60x55 cm silicone preto.
> coluna exterior externa com 2 furos.
> 
> RB


boas Raul, eu quando pedi um orçamento à vidromoldura para um aquário de 140x70x55 eles disseram-me que 12mm chegava sem problemas e que mesmo assim iriam reforçar com traves francesas. Será que assim não terás gastos desnecessários???


Já agora, o que achaste da Rocha que fizeste? Não te esqueças que deves manter a rocha a ciclar fora do aquário durante uns tempos mudando a água várias vezes para sair as impurezas do cimento porque fazem aumentar e muito o PH, sem falar que sai montes de porcaria. tenho umas rochas a ciclar dentro de um aquário só para isso e aquilo está cheio de porcaria. Sem falar no sal que se vai dissolvendo...

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá João,

Estava a ver que ninguém comentava  :Wink: 

Relativamente à vidromoldura, foram eles que disseram que o mínimo para não ter travessas seria vidro de 15 mm.

Relativamente à rocha, gostei do aspecto, acho que facilmente ficará parecida com a rocha de compra desde que se tenha muita paciência. Eu tive a minha em água doce até agora e hoje vou colocá-la num sistema de água salgada sem vivos, apenas para controlar o pH e salinidade. Periodicamente tenho escovado para eliminar partes mais quebradiças. 

Podias mostrar fotos da tua rocha? 

Já agora gostaste da minha rocha? aspecto...

Abraços,

RB

----------


## João Seguro

gostei sim, parece ter umas curvas porreiras :P vou tirar umas fotos e depois meto aqui para veres.

só disse isso porque com travessas deve sair mais barato que com vidro de 15mm

----------


## Fernando Freire

Olá olá ;-)

Já à um bom bocado que devia uma visita a este tópico :-D

As medidas parecem muito simpáticas, eu próprio tenho um aquári ocom 60cm de altura... não há nada pior para a manutenção! 55 é simpático, mas para 1,40 apostaria mesmo nos 50cm, mas isso são opiniões!

Relativamente à calha, sendo em leds eu tenho algumas dúvidas na quantidade de luz que chegará a meio do aquário. No entanto sendo uma tecnologia relativamente nova (e explorada) na aquariofilia ainda há muito teste a fazer... Gosto do efeito que os leds actínicos da TMC fazem, de resto os brancos (de qualquer marca) ainda não me impressionam. Fala-se demais do que deveriam fazer do que realmente fazem... Mas este será um aquário a esperar por desenvolvimentos neste aspecto ;-)

tendo um aquário de 120x60x60 em vidro de 12mm, posso dizer com certeza que fazer sem travessas francesas é suicídio. Sem elas é um acto de quase suicídio! Quanto mais 140cm de comprimento por 55 de altura. Vidro de 15mm é sem dúvida uma excelente uma excelente aposta a nível estético e funcional ;-)

Estou para ver o layout, 140x60 dá para fazer belos layouts ;-) por favor escolha é rocha morta (ou viva) bem bonita! Ou então continue com a construção da Rocha :-D Bases largas de apoio no fundo, e caso goste de "plates", é brincar com eles por cima da base ;-) evite os paredões ;-) A rocha dá muito bem para trabalhar (leia-se.... partir :-D) muito bem! É só ter o martelo!

Não acha a sump muito grande? maior área de superfície = maior evaporação. Sendo o aproveitamento de um aquário antigo parece-me muito bem, mas não sei se não colocaria uma divisão em vidro e fazer um refúgio, depósito de água de osmose ou para fazer água salgada para TPA's... Mas isto é apenas uma opinião. Uma Sump assim tão grande não trás tantas vantagens como se possa pensar.

Já agora, que Escumador, circulação e bomba de retorno está a pensar para este projecto?

Cumprimentos,
Fernando Freire

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Bons dias Fernando,

É verdade que esta visita demorou mas valeu a pena pelo modo detalhado como olhaste para o projecto  :Palmas:  

Vamos lá então:
Calha:  Sei  que  é um assunto polémico, aliás creio que exactamente por isso fiquei interessado inicialmente.  Outra parte dos LEDs que me seduz é a sua faceta "verde" que hoje em dia é importante para qq um de nós. Se conseguirmos iguais resultados com um tecnologia mais "limpa" melhor certo?
Concordo contigo sobre o que se fala. Por vezes oiço que os LEDs dão uma cintilação lindíssima... ainda estou para verificar isso (pode ser falta de circulação à superfície).
" tendo um aquário de 120x60x60 em vidro de 12mm" => Gostava de ver o teu aqua, está funcionar como salgado?
Sobre o layout, aceito ajudas! Sério. 
Sobre a sump... pois...
Eu já pensei  nas hipóteses que sugeres... Divisão para água de osmose sobretudo, queda para um refúgio... a verdade é que ainda não decidi nada  :Frown: 
Escumador: BM250
Circulação: 2x tunze 6045 de um lado (existentes do "velho" aqua)  e uma Resun Wave Maker 15000A V4 
Bomba de retorno:  para começar uma SEN-SEN HQB 2500.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Já agora umas fotografias do móvel que finalmente chegou:

Falta o contraplacado marítimo de 2 cm e a corticite, ambos com verniz marítimo (concordam??).

Vou colocar madeira em baixo também.







Abraços

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Raul,

sempre avanças-te para o aquário de 140cm? Se sim, esquece quando disse  não teres aquário para um mandarim, no entanto, caso estejas interessado, coloca-o daqui a bastante tempo.

A estrutura ficou bonita, não sei se está boa a nível de segurança, mas isso por fotografia é complicado.

Estou curioso em ver o desenvolvimento dos SPS com leds porque também tenciono usá-los.

Em relação à sump, eu sou da opinião que quanto mais água tiver um sistema melhor, por isso comprei uma caixa de 500l.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

A estrutura está bonita, mas penso que existem 2 contras: 
- Tem 6 pontos de apoio no chão que faz com que o peso esteja apoiado nesses pontos. Deverias serrar esses pés para que o peso se espalhe por toda a área do aquário.
- Não tem escoras entre as barras horizontais e verticas. Estas escoras reforçam a estrutura de maneira a que esta fique mais robusta.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Hélder concordo contigo, mas quem fez a estrutura disse que aguentaria à vontade 600kg, é tudo em aço inox...

Quando chegar o aqua vou colocar no sítio e avaliar se há algum ponto de apoio em esforço... não sei se vai ser aparente.

Carlos, sim vai ter 140x60x55, já faz 4 semanas que encomendei na vidromoldura, por isso deve estar a chegar  :yb663: .

Notas muita evaporação por teres uma sump grande Carlos?

Relativamente aos sps, ainda não tenho nenhum, quer dizer creio que tenho (?) uma acropora em estágio na Malveira ( :yb677:  Paulo Bravo)

O que acharam do equipamento?

Abraços,

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Raul,

a sump ainda não está a funcionar e aqui nos Açores a evaporação é menor que no continente por isso não te posso dar uma opinião com base na minha experiência, mas o Carlos Mota, para dar um exemplo, tem uma sump de plástico destas enormes e está muito satisfeito.

Em relação ao móvel e apesar de não ter dito nada, também fiquei com a mesma ideia do Hélder.

Esse escumador nunca tive. Em relação às tunze, são boas mas eu optaria sempre por umas que permitissem o uso de multicontroller, são caras, mas o preço compensa. Eu comprei as minhas todas em 2ª mão a preços bem mais baixos.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  amigo Raúl

O móvel ficou espectacular  :yb677: ...ainda assim partilho da opinião do Helder...numa base em betão...no problem...mas no em causa,pode acontecer os pés "enterrarem-se" e vir a criar problemas...e não tem a ver com a resistência do móvel ao peso do àqua (è estrutura para que sem exageros...aguente até 1 ton) e sim como esse peso está distribuido.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Quick question,

Ninguém tem nenhuma alternativa à corticite? 

Vou comprar amanhã... Se tiverem alguma ideia diferente força...

Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Raul.
Se o movel for para tapar podes travar com uns caibros em madeira na horizontal por baixo das patas e quando fizeres as portas ficas com o rodapé ja feito.Se é que me faço entender.
Queria colocar-te uma questão, essa rocha que mostras na foto é diy?Tens mais fotos ou topicos?Parece bastante porosa.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Ricardo,

Sim é a minha 1ª experiência em rocha DIY. Demorou menos de 5 min.

1Kg de cimento branco (0.60)
1 Kg de casca de ostra (0.55)
misturei tudo (1 minuto) 
juntei 2 Kg de sal grosso (desviado da cozinha) 
misturei novamente
 e vazei para um recipiente com sal.

Agora está dentro de uma sump... Creio que está pronta, vou controlar o pH e logo vejo.

É tão simples que eu esperaria que mais gente a fizesse...

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Mas ja esta feita a algum tempo....Ja tem alguma coralina, fizeste a cura com agua salgada? Eu tambem so adepto de rocha diy tambem fiz alguma mas nao esta tão porosa como a tua.http://www.reefforum.net/f18/2reef-d...39/index2.html

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Ricardo eu respondi-te por mp? esta cabeça...

Fiz a cura com água doce e depois com salgada mas coralina não tem nenhuma ainda! Espero que ganhe.

Aproveito para pedir uma ajudinha...

Para as tubagens toda a gente usa PVC? A mim dar-me-ia jeito usar tubo flexível para evitar tantas voltas... O que acham?

E para fazer o retorno ao aqua, vale a pena dividir em dois as saídas de água de retorno para o aqua?

Abraços,

RB

----------


## Fernando Freire

Olá olá!

Pode-se usar PVC ou mangueira. a verdade é que o PVC dá um aspecto profissional e organizado, mas é difícil para limpeza dos tubos... portanto é uma escolha sua.

Dividir o retorno em 2 é possível, agora se terá interesse... Só se tiver pouca circulação dentro do aquário, senão não vale a pena complicar. Mas volto a dizer... depende da circulação!

Cmpts!

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Resposta rápida!

A circulação tem 2 hipóteses:

A) 1 resun 15000l de um lado e 1 Tunze 6045 (4500l)

ou 

A) 1 resun 15000l de um lado e 2 Tunze 6045 (9000l)

Dependerá do que eu for vendo.

Aproveito para colocar umas fotos de um azar que tive com o transporte do móvel... vamos ver como se resolve.



Nada corre exactamente como se quer certo?

Abraços,

RB

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Raul....epá grande azar.
Espero que resolvas isso sem mais problemas.Eu colocaria só 1 bomba com tubo flexivel.É muito mais facil a manutenção. :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Após a reparação, fui eu buscar o aquário à loja de vidros (transportadora  :Prabaixo: ).

Com a ajuda de mais 3 amigos o resultado foi :

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá a todos,
> 
> Após a reparação, fui eu buscar o aquário à loja de vidros (transportadora ).
> 
> Com a ajuda de mais 3 amigos o resultado foi :



 :Olá:  amigo Raúl

Desta è que vai  :SbOk: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Obrigado amigo Jorge,

Espero que sim!  :yb663: 

Agora tenho que escolher as tubagens, fazer um pente de 20x7 cm.

Umas perguntas para alguém que tenha uma sump sem divisórias:

1- A água a entrar na sump por gravidade não faz com que os detritos sejam re-suspensos e sejam aspirados pela bomba de retorno de volta ao aqua principal?

2- O que colocam na sump? Só RV? Macroalgas com "vasos"? Além de equipamento...

Até já

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Parabéns pela montagem! Esse aquário sem traves deve ficar fantástico ao vivo.

Algumas respostas:

1- Sim. E também vai produzir muitas microbolhas que darão um aspecto feio ao aquário principal... Por isso é que as Sumps são construídas com divisórias. Na primeira divisória tinha o escumador e o retorno. Depois um quebra bolhas e depois a divisória da bomba. Como a tua sump é grande podes fazer uma divisória no meio das que eu referi, que servirá para depósito dos sedimentos e provavelmente poderá ter algumas algas a crescer.

2- Como tens espaço no aquario não colocava rocha viva na sump. Colocava macroalgas em força, sempre com uma boa luz. Sem areia ou com um mínimo (porque vai ficar cheia de porcaria). Mangues não sei se serão fáceis de manter...

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

boas raul entao como vai este projecto.As calhas estas satisfeito com elas numca comsegi ter resposta la de onde mandas-te vir com muita pena minha.ja taes isso a fazer o nacher e o por do sol

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Ainda não fiz a montagem do sistema.

A ver se este fds compro os PVCs, já tenho a sump dividida em 2 (90+30cm) para colocar a água de reposição.

Ainda vai demorar creio...

Abraços

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Montagem do PVC na coluna seca,

Digam de vossa justiça...

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Como ninguém diz nada ...

O que usam para o tubo de saída do retorno no aquário?

Locline? PVC espalmado? PVC aberto imerso? PVC aberto emerso?

Abraços

----------


## João Seguro

boas, costumo ver em pvc e na maioria das vezes emerso, sendo a saida apontada para um filter bag ou coluna de bio balls ou montes de rocha viva....

----------


## Bruno Santos

> 


A montagem PVC está excelente, onde comprou aquelas pontas/terminais?

Cumps.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Epá ... Excelente...

Vou passar o carnaval todo inchado...

Comprei tudo na AS Simões (ou algo semelhante) em S. Julião do Tojal (Loures).

João Seguro: não é à entrada da sump mas sim do aqua  :Wink:

----------


## João Seguro

AH!!!! ^^

nesse caso normalmente estão imersos, e acho que fica um pouco ao gosto de cada 1 se é pvc espalmado ou não, costumo ver sempre de ambas as formas

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Trabalho de artista!
Já verificaste eventuais fugas nos PVC's!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Só ontem colei algum PVC, a ver se este fds consigo colar o resto.

Já agora uma ajuda, alguém tem um manual (pdf de preferência) do ATI BM 250?

Não encontrei na internet...

Abraços

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Ninguém consegue arranjar um manual do ATI BM250?  :SbRireLarme2: 

Para aqueles que me têm perguntado onde comprei o PVC, foi no armazém que fica em São Julião do Tojal cujo nome é parecido com AS Simões (aceito ajuda  :Coradoeolhos:  ).

Deixo algumas fotos de uma tentativa de layout (se ficar assim fico com imensos kilos de RV a mais  :Icon Cry: )

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Olá a todos,
> 
> Ninguém consegue arranjar um manual do ATI BM250?


Boas Raul, podes explicar qual a tua duvida em relação ao ATI?
Pode ser que se consiga ajudar sem o manual.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Bom dia Nuno,

Eu apenas experimentei ligar o escumador e notei um barulho considerável que vinha das bombas, depois o silenciador que está ligado às duas bombas aparentemente está desapoiado, pode ser que esteja a montar mal as peças.

Gostava também de perceber se os 21 cm de altura da coluna de água são óptimos e quais as variações de coluna de água que pode aceitar o escumador. Será que vale a pena colocar um suporte para aumentar a coluna para uns 30 cm?

Abraço,

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Bom dia Nuno,
> 
> Eu apenas experimentei ligar o escumador e notei um barulho considerável que vinha das bombas, depois o silenciador que está ligado às duas bombas aparentemente está desapoiado, pode ser que esteja a montar mal as peças.
> 
> Gostava também de perceber se os 21 cm de altura da coluna de água são óptimos e quais as variações de coluna de água que pode aceitar o escumador. Será que vale a pena colocar um suporte para aumentar a coluna para uns 30 cm?
> 
> Abraço,




Olá Raul

O barulho poderá provir de 2 situações distintas.
Uma têm a ver com a relação ar/água dessas bombas, pois durante os anos que tive um escumador desses, esse de vez em quando surgia, mas ia diminuindo ate desaparecer por completo, seria necessário que o escumador estabilizasse, para que diminuisse o barulho.
Outra situação que se passava é que no arranque das bombas as mesmas por vezes ficavam a turpidar até arrancarem por completo, que efectivamente produziam um barulho desagradavel, mas que igualmente desaparecia com o tempo.

Em relação à coluna de agua, ideal situa-se entre 18 e 25 cms, no meu caso e ja tive oportunidade de te dizer, era 21 cms, mas podes ir jogando com a altura ate que as bombas façam o menos barulho possivel e que nao haja saida de agua pelo copo escumador, porque quando nivel de agua é muito, as bolhas sobem-te repentinamente, enchendo-te o copo por completo
Espero ter ajudado




> Deixo algumas fotos de uma tentativa de layout (se ficar assim fico com imensos kilos de RV a mais )
> Abraço,


Layout bonito, charmoso, com muito espaço para os peixes nadarem, com espaço pra colocação de lps, possibilidade de colocaçao de sps nos troncos, e quando os mesmos crescerem , darão um aspecto extraordinário ao aquário.
E claro entrou na moda, os layouts de troncos, todos nós sabemos que isto também é de modas.( e eu estou a ficar contagiado com essa moda)
Mas uma pergunta que deixo e desculpa por a colocar, nao querendo desmotivar-te, mas terei que a fazer.

Será funcional?
Porquê esta pergunta.

Todos nós sabemos que um dos principais filtros, se nao o mais principal, é a rocha viva, que  produz um meio mais natural para os peixes e ajuda ainda na nitrificação e desnitrificação. Isto implica que a rocha viva é mais que apenas decoração, é realmente parte do sistema de filtagem.

Será que a ausência de rocha viva num aquário será benefico num aquario de recife?
A colocação de só rocha morta irá obrigar a um periodo muito mais longo de maturação do sitema e as pessoas estarão dispostas a tal, sem sujeitarem vivos a condições menos proprias, levando-os à morte.

De longe Raul, quero que me leves a mal nesta minha questao e opinião, mas é uma coisa que me intriga, pois dantes quanto mais rocha melhor, melhor filtração, agora o contrário.
Pode efctivamente resultar, nao digo que não, mas de certeza de forma a compensar a falta de filtração biologica, teremos de apostar em supersuper escumação, filtros fluidizados de fosfatos, carvao activado com força,Tpa`s rigorosas e semanais, para podermos eliminar em excesso os nutrientes, senão acompanha-nos para toda a vida, algas filamentosas, corais com excesso de zooxanthelas, que claro que não é o que pretendemos.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Raul praticamente o Paulo disse tudo  :SbOk2: , e ele melhor que eu te pode explicar pois como ele disse, teve um BM250 por alguns anos e o que eu tenho é o BM200, mas o principio é basicamente o mesmo, o que posso aconselhar-te é a meteres bastante algodão no copo do silenciador, no meu não se ouve barulho nenhum, o nivel da agua é como o Paulo também disse 21cm vai afinando e tem cuidado com a agua alta demais, pois se assim for o copo de recolha do escumador enche-te de água.




> Bom dia Nuno,
> 
> Eu apenas experimentei ligar o escumador e notei um barulho considerável que vinha das bombas, depois o silenciador que está ligado às duas bombas aparentemente está desapoiado, pode ser que esteja a montar mal as peças.
> 
> Gostava também de perceber se os 21 cm de altura da coluna de água são óptimos e quais as variações de coluna de água que pode aceitar o escumador. Será que vale a pena colocar um suporte para aumentar a coluna para uns 30 cm?
> 
> Abraço,

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Esse é um problema que os BM 250 revelam e que já foram referidos aqui no forum.
Geralmente apresentam muita dificuldade em ferrar as bombas, quando a rede de mesh está nova. Eu, para isso colocava uma palhinha na entrada de ar do silenciador e soprava até ferrar. Quando não está ferrado as bombas vibram muito e fazem barulho.
O nível da água da sump deve estar pelo topo do corpo, logo que começa a afunilar.
Tens duas alternativas: Ou controlador de nível de água, ou colocas uma saída da água com tubo em L a esse nível.
Eu não conheço nenhum manual do BM 250. Adquiri um novo e nem embalagem lhe vi.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  amigo Raúl

Veja se ajuda na instalação do BM 250.

afex2win.com

Corra o link...è o segundo artigo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Raul

Então esse aquário, como vai?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Boa tarde,

Transmissão de pensamento???

Estava a fazer upload das fotos  :SbOk: 

Ora aqui vai ...

----------


## Raul Bernardino



----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Raul

Mais um layout arrojado.
Uma tendência 'levezinha' que obriga a uma sump mais carregada de RV.

Olha, quanto aos focos, já notas o efeito de shrimming?
A que altura tens os focos da linha de água?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

O layout ainda não está como eu tinha imaginado... mas não consegui ainda ver como queria fazer a parte direita...

O shimmering=0 atm... nunca notei muito para ser honesto, deve ser falta de movimentos na superfície...

A coluna de água tem 50 cm (reais) e os focos estão a 8 cm da água. Creio que se os levantar mais noto menos o efeito foco mas queria experimentar assim alguns sps...

RV tenho bastante na sump e no aqua que vou desmontar entretanto.

Abraços

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Já agora ninguém tem um osmoregulador da tunze 5017?

É que o esquema de ventosas que tenho é muito mau... gostava de arranjar alternativa, se alguém tiver resolvido isto diga por favor....

Creio que me falta um adaptador qualquer...

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Raul

Tenho o meu foco localizado a 25cm acima da linha de água, ou seja, da linha de água até à parte inferior do foco tenho 25cm...
Mais 42cm de coluna de água, agitação à superfície... e tenho o efeito bastante agradável de shrimming.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Parâmetros actuais:

pH 8,0-8,3
kH 7º
Ca 340 mg/L
Mg 1470 mg/L

----------


## Raul Bernardino

E algumas imagens  :yb624:

----------


## Raul Bernardino



----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva Raul,
parece teres ai um problema com as algas.

Que valores de No2, No3, Po4 e Nh4 tens?
Esse Ca tb está muito baixo. Sobe-o até aos 400 ppm pelo menos.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

O aqua após 2 meses de cuidados irregulares (por uma boa causa).

----------


## Raul Bernardino



----------


## Raul Bernardino

E por fim uma brincadeira...

Vejam lá se descobrem o que vem nestas fotos de especial....
1

2

3

4

5


Abraço

----------


## Diogo Matias

É um belo sistema!
Pessoalmente teria carregado um pouco mais na rocha, mas agora com o crescimento até está a ficar com muito bom aspecto. 

E também parece que tens de comprar um x-acto dos bons para arrancar essas algas todas do vidro traseiro!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> E por fim uma brincadeira...
> 
> Vejam lá se descobrem o que vem nestas fotos de especial....
> 3


Boas Raul,

É difícil de adivinhar... mas talvez... um caranguejo? um mantis shrimp?  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Raul Bernardino

t

----------

